# S works turbo road tubeless - Any experience?



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has had experience with these s works turbo road tubeless tires? I have searched but not found any reviews.

thanks


----------



## DocEndurance (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sure by now you've found some reviews or have experienced riding on these tires.

FWIW, I took my first ride on the S-Works Turbo Road Tubeless tires yesterday. They are paired with Dura Ace 9000 tubeless clinchers. Inflated to 90 psi, they felt reasonably soft especially on the rough roads I habitually ride. On my next ride, I'll decrease the psi to 80 and compare. 

So far, I like the way they feel on corners, but it's early still and I was somewhat hesitant descending and cornering yesterday since the roads are still damp from recent rains. I bought the 700X26 size, and they seem to spin up fast compared to my previous experience with Hutchinson Intensives. 

After a bad experience with Hutchinson tires, I switched back to tubed tires and waited for more companies to come out with tubeless-ready tires. Now there are a number of seemingly decent tire manufacturers with the tubeless option, so I thought I'd give road tubeless another try. More later as I gain additional experience with the S-Works Turbo Road Tubeless. 

Since it's been over two years since you posed this question, I'm curious as to what you have experienced with these tires.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Doc,
Can you tell us why the Hutchinson tubeless didn't work for you and why you believe the Turbo's maybe better? 
thanks


----------



## DocEndurance (Aug 25, 2015)

The Hutchinson Intensives were disappointing to me for several reasons. First, I expected the tire width to be at least 25mm, but they were actually 23mm when I measured them on the rim. Second, after riding them for two to three months, my rear tire developed a sidewall bulge, and the tire had to be replaced. Hutchinson acknowledged the problem since I sent a close-up pic of the bulge and they sent me a new tire free of charge. Third, Hutchinson Intensives fit very tightly on the Dura-Ace rims, making flat repair on the road a time-consuming process. And last, I felt the tires were somewhat heavy and not supple at all on corners. 

Regarding the second part to your question, it's raining here in NorCal, so I haven't been able to take a second ride on the S-Works Turbo Road Tubeless tires. As I said earlier, they seemed to spin up fast, but I'll develop a more thorough opinion of them as the weather improves.


----------

